# New Member



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

My first ferret came along in 1957.

All of my animals are kept as pets, although I do breed a litter every now and then when people want a new kit, most people have to wait three years before they get one of my more specialist animals.

My main love are dogs, ferret, ferret hybrids and rabbits


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi 
we have a few ferrets hobbs and jill 
im the same we breed every now and then and there pets although have worked a couple of them and they enjoy it 
and get dinner 

we have few dogs as well


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site,

i had a ferret when i was 12 she was called Gill!!! she dies in pregnancy though as she was so big she couldnt move and wouldnt eat anything despite our best efforts 

post some piccys of ur ferrets though, would love to see them


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

mell-e-c said:


> Welcome to the site,
> 
> i had a ferret when i was 12 she was called Gill!!! she dies in pregnancy though as she was so big she couldnt move and wouldnt eat anything despite our best efforts
> 
> post some piccys of ur ferrets though, would love to see them


Aww poor thingy 

I have a Jill called Jill. 
She had a litter this year, thankfully everything went well.


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw, that sounds lovely, little mini jills running round, i bet they are sooo cute!!!

Mine was pure white, what colours your jill?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

mell-e-c said:


> Aw, that sounds lovely, little mini jills running round, i bet they are sooo cute!!!
> 
> Mine was pure white, what colours your jill?


The mother (Jilly) is albino and we put her with a polecat marked hobb and got no other albinos, which we were shocked about, we had mainly sandy coloured and a couple of polecats


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> The mother (Jilly) is *albino* and we put her with a polecat marked hobb and got no other albinos, which we were shocked about, we had mainly sandy coloured and a couple of polecats


Albino! thats the word i was looking for but couldnt think of it! pure white with red eyes, she was beautiful!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah yeah.
I love my Jill, she's mad, bites my dad which is always good


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i see a programme on telly were im sure it was a ferrit bit a bloke, do they hang on, and you cant get them off,lol


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> Ah yeah.
> I love my Jill, she's mad, bites my dad which is always good


he-he-he-


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my mother has two albino ferret jills my son would like a polecat type which I had when I was younger . I think I should wait untill he is a bit older though


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> my mother has two albino ferret jills my son would like a polecat type which I had when I was younger . I think I should wait untill he is a bit older though


Albino? Thay must be stunning!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, they are and full of character, they kept jumping into the dogs water bowl and play in there splashing about whenever they got the chance its so funny. My mother now gives them their own bowl to play in the dogs prefere it that way he! he!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Yes, they are and full of character, they kept jumping into the dogs water bowl and play in there splashing about whenever they got the chance its so funny. My mother now gives them their own bowl to play in the dogs prefere it that way he! he!


sounds like they have fun,


----------

